# Checklisten CE Dokus



## hbdfan (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich benötige mal etwas Unterstützung.

Ich soll eine Checkliste erstellen in der steht welche Unterlagen und Dokumente ich von unseren Zuliefereren und Handwerkern benötige um eine sauberer und gewissenhafte CE- Kennzeichnung zu erstellen.

Es handelt sich im grosse Siloanlagen.

Als Schlagwörter sind bisher gefallen: Blitzschutzdokumente, Schaltpläne, Betriebsanleitungen, Einbauerklärungen, Statikdokumente, Brandschutzdokumente.

Wäre schön was von euch zu Erfahren wie ihr sowas umsetzt. Man möchte ja alles richtig machen und nichts vergessen.


----------



## Wignatz (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

schau doch mal im Anhang VII der neuen Maschinenrichtline nach
(siehe Anhang)

Vll. hilft dir das weiter!

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (14 Juli 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> schau doch mal im Anhang VII der neuen Maschinenrichtline nach


 
im Grunde steht hier alles drin.

Wichtig für Silos sind bestimmt Bescheinigungen über Schweißnähte,
Leckagesicherheit (z.B. Baumusterprüfung), wenn da z.B.
wassergefährdende Stoffe drin sind.

Fallen die Silos denn unter die Maschinenrichtlinie?

Vielleicht musst Du noch mehr beachten, z.B. bzgl. Umweltschutz...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (17 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
  bei Silos wie auch bei Maschinen können mehrere Richtlinien greifen. Also immer erst mal sehen welche Richtlinie man anwenden muss. Kann man übersichtsweise auf dieser Seite machen 
http://www.eg-richtlinien-online.de/ hier findet man dann auch die harmonisierten Normen die dann alles konkretisieren.  
  Bei Dir könnten das die MRL, NRL, ATEX, Bau, EMV oder mehr sein.
  Also hier eine Checkliste zu erstellen ist schwer.

Bei Prozesstechnischen Anlagen verschwimmen die Anforderungen der Richtlinien.


----------



## Tommi (17 Juli 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Bei Prozesstechnischen Anlagen verschwimmen die Anforderungen der Richtlinien.


 
Oh ja, das kann ich auch bestätigen...

Stichwort: Wasserhaushaltsgesetz und Co.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

